# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS > EDUCATIONAL THREADS >  Gyno on right nipple...

## MeNaCe305

My buddy's profile is locked, so I'm posting this for him. My buddy has gyno about the size of a quarter on his right nipple. He has never done steroids , just Pro-Hormones. After his cycle he was left with gyno on his right nipple. He's wondering exactly what he can take or do to try and get rid of it.. He's a thin guy he's 5'8 167lbs and muscular.

Thanks for the advice..

----------


## skillet89

i have the same problem and im gona try Letrozole from what ive read so far its supose to work preaty dam good, i should be geting some this tuesday so il let you know how it goes, Letrozole is preaty expensive tho i went to the pharmacy today and asked they told me its 368 dollars for 30 tablets i was like holy shit!! lol

----------


## vic8709

> i have the same problem and im gona try Letrozole from what ive read so far its supose to work preaty dam good, i should be geting some this tuesday so il let you know how it goes, Letrozole is preaty expensive tho i went to the pharmacy today and asked they told me its 368 dollars for 30 tablets i was like holy shit!! lol


What dosages are you going to do ?

----------


## skillet89

i just got my bottle of letrozole today heres how the one i got looks like http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=...:0&tx=63&ty=86 now the tablets are 2.5mg each and they are preaty small tablets so im gona take 2.5mg aday like it tells me to on the bottle, im quessing that amount is for people that are taking the meds for breast cancer but i just dont see myself trying to break up this tiny ass tablet so..i quess 2.5mg a day it is.

----------


## Ruffiancino

You guys need to look at this link.....it will help you with your questions. Also, the Letro from the board sponsor, AR-R , up in the right corner is cheaper than what you guys are paying for the tabs and it works great.............read the stuff in this link. You don't want to start off at 2.5mg a day..................

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...eversal%20bino

----------


## Ruffiancino

Read up on Letro...............it's powerful stuff. Tell your "friend" to be careful  :Wink:

----------


## KyleJumpjets

letro is real powerful bro. when coming off especially if u dont taper ur gonna run into mad estrogen rebound. Make sure to come off ur letro with nolva or stane.

----------


## jlopez4610

i took hormone pills and ended up getting Gynecomastia . i was not aware of post cycle. a few months later i started taking steroid (needle form) i still currently have Gynecomastia. i have only been on it for 4 weeks but i want to get rid of my Gynecomastia because it is embarrassing. i wanted to take letro because i read it can get rid of it. can i take it during the cycle or do i need to get off the juice first? also i have not done steroids for that long so how long should my post cycle be with letro?

----------


## Colton

Yes you can take it during your cycle but just be careful cause it is pretty damn powerful and can hinder your gains

----------


## Colton

Thats what I've read and heard so far but someone may have actual experience with it that can help you out

----------


## toothache

> You guys need to look at this link.....it will help you with your questions. Also, the Letro from the board sponsor, AR-R , up in the right corner is cheaper than what you guys are paying for the tabs and it works great.............read the stuff in this link. You don't want to start off at 2.5mg a day..................
> 
> http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...eversal%20bino


 Great link right there. Very helpful.

----------


## billy_bronx

hi im currently on day 9 of taking letro while off cycle to reverse existing gyno from a year ago and so far thumbs up - Right side nipple gyno gone - left side which was bigger then right to begin with has shrunk by 50% and is not as hard anymore - feeling squishier by the day. Seems as though letro is breaking down the hard tissue /fat? gyno down day by day. Everyday it feels smaller - hopefully it will be all gone soon - Will taper of with nolva then

----------


## omegagboost

btw not trying to sound newbish but what is gyno?

----------


## boomerfb

> Great link right there. Very helpful.


Very good link and helpful, my last cycle was twenty years ago nipples big around and big lump behind them do u think letro will remove? I'm going to try it when I find some

----------


## sjm1968

Just had surgery to remove gyno in both sides on Nov 28, surgery lasted about 45min and done as an out patient. My pain was bad in both sides, very sensitive and puffy. So far so good went back to gym today and go back to work next week.

----------


## harley1584

Does it hurt gear to get cold

----------


## tlash88

> Does it hurt gear to get cold


You have posted this three different times now Brah, seriously? Started two threads and posted on this

----------


## diabolicsoul

> Very good link and helpful, my last cycle was twenty years ago nipples big around and big lump behind them do u think letro will remove? I'm going to try it when I find some


 If you got the gyno 20 years ago, nothing will get rid of the gyno, aside from surgery of course. If it is a lot more recent then you could take something to hopefully reverse it.

----------

